# Yankee Candle Semi-Annual Clearance, pumpkin and fall scents galore!



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Yankee Candle has some Halloween items on sale on their site.

They have a skull jar holder form the skeleton crew for $7.49 

Two Boney Bunch items for$9.99 each, the car and an anniversary cake piece 

Some 'metal pumpkins' items that are really nice 

Alot of their candles are reduced as well. Huge Semi Annual Clearance Sale!

Also, the "Limited Edition Happy Halloween Candle" of Black Licorice is reduced as well. $13.99

ALSO, they have an ADDITIONAL 10% of even reduced items, online code TENOFF1.

Prinatable coupon here: http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons

I had to get a Black Licorice candle. I didn't get it during Halloween, and it looks so yummy!

I cross posted this in General Halloween and included links...I know you all need to splash out a FEW MORE DOLLARS on halloween related items! bahahahaha!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've still got some Halloween stuff:

Car Jar candy corn
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/candy-corn/1252640 

Candy Corn medium jar
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/candy-corn/1251059

Witches Brew
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/witches'-brew/1251032

Candy Corn tarts
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/candy-corn/1251062

Witches Brew votives
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/witches'-brew/1251040

Oh there's a ton of other fall scents I'm just too lazy to list 'em


----------



## ghoul girl (Jul 10, 2016)

Why does Yankee Candles merchandise look so downsized online?


----------

